# Firearm transfer



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I want to purchase a rifle from a dealer from out of state and they say I would need a store that accepts firearm transfer so that they can ship to them and process the background checking paper work. Do you know one here close to Clear Lake/Webster/Friendswood, Texas City, etc... that provides firearm transfer? BTW, anyone here has ordered from Elk County Ammo & Arms? Thanks.


----------



## al_carl (Jan 20, 2012)

http://www.gunbroker.com/ffl/SearchForFFL.aspx?st=Zip%20Code&sv=77059


----------



## Blacktip Shark (Mar 7, 2010)

*Academy*

I believe Academy might do firearms transfers. Give em' call and see.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Just about any dealer will do it, just give the closest to you a call. I use Space City Pawn in Dickinson, will be going there later today to pick up my latest. They're really nice people, the only ones I'll use.


----------



## Go Frogs (Nov 19, 2014)

Marksman Gun Range in South Houston has been the cheapest and easiest to deal with for me. I have used them several times.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Go Frogs said:


> Marksman Gun Range in South Houston has been the cheapest and easiest to deal with for me. I have used them several times.


Markman charges $25 per transfer, but gives you a free range ticket ($8) so the net cost is just $17. Leadslinger right on Hi-3 in the U-Haul storage place, charges $15 a transfer if you have license to carry, but sometime he would be stuck in a job somewhere and can be difficult to get a hold of (very nice guy, though). Another alternative is Locked and Load (sp?) on Hi-146 in Seabrook, but the traffic there is just horrible after work.

Bully may need to make sure that the FFL that you choose have info on file with the dealer where you buy you guns from, otherwise they won't ship.


----------



## Lsube0555 (Dec 10, 2012)

U can look up every ffl if you google it, it will show u every single person that has one, I found a guy that lived in my neighborhood he charges 30 for non chl and 20 with chl, just do a search and see what's close and contact them first and tell them what u want to do and go from there


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks all. The out-of-state doesn't charge me sale tax, so does the FFL charge me sale tax?


----------



## al_carl (Jan 20, 2012)

Unless things have changed then no, the FFL shouldnâ€™t charge the tax. But you are required to report and remit the tax to the state.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

al_carl said:


> Unless things have changed then no, the FFL shouldnâ€™t charge the tax. But you are required to report and remit the tax to the state.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I thought if a company/store has a branch or office in Texas, then you have to pay tax. This company doesn't have any office in Texas.


----------



## al_carl (Jan 20, 2012)

Technically if they have an office in Texas then they are supposed to collect and remit the tax money. Otherwise itâ€™s your responsibility to pay. I would guess not many people do though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm not sure who you are using but check out kygunco.com for firearm purchases.


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

Bully , pm me if ya want to meet up with My FFL for a transfer , He's over around the Gilhoolys area . 

He either charges 20-25 , not positive on that . If your weapon comes from out of state , and they have no office or store in Tx , you don't pay any taxes at all , now if you buy a weapon from said FFl , then taxes have to be paid by them . I know this as I've transferred a many of firearm .

If ya need help , pm me .

Hope this helps .


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

We do them for $25 at Big Guy's in Pearland.


----------



## RandyM (Jul 14, 2005)

I use lock and loaded firearms on hwy 146 in Seabrook, they have an online form for incoming transfers, and charge $10 if you have a LTC.


----------

